# What is it?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I came across this 22 short single shot derringer. I am not sure of what it is or what it's worth. Maybe one of you can help me with this. Thanks in advance

.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cool, but I don't have a clue.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sure looks like this one:

https://www.gunauction.com/buy/10577409


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Brit proof marks?.looks kind of like this colt 3rd model

https://www.nadeausauction.com/aucti...n=1066&row=200 this link has some kind of firewall,cant get past it.try nadeausauciion...?.or google Colt 3rd model.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Right, like a Colt third, most likely a knockoff, dozens of companies copied everybody else's back then,

Yours is missing the frame tongue recess and associated barrel extension.

usually with just one little change to beat patent infringement laws.

Not worth much, it is beat up. f-pin looks mangled a bit.

Colt offered a boxed pair in 1968?, had them, sold them at 10X the price in 2001.

Added, None of the Colts I have ever seen had a step in the barrel either.

Most companies copied Colt and one of the Smith brothers designs, changing little but the quality.

H&R and Iver Johnson Cycle Works were the biggest copiers along with Forehand and Wardsworth. 

Right in Worcester there were at least a dozen gun companies doing it.

I have a box with about 50 pounds of those early models.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like IVER JOHNSON. The stamps on it could have been added latter import export ect.

You may want to go down this page and compare it real close to several almost copies. I says colt but shows several brands keep going down the page.

colt


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was going to take a wild guess it was SW. Looks mighty similar to a modle 1 1/2 seven shooter wheel gun which now belongs to the oldest boy. This musta been somewhere in the family tree. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smith_&_Wesson_Model_1


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I was going to take a wild guess it was SW. Looks mighty similar to a modle 1 1/2 seven shooter wheel gun which now belongs to the oldest boy. This musta been somewhere in the family tree.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smith_&_Wesson_Model_1


 There are a lot of ones that look close to it from that time. The link I posted above Shows a bunch of them as you go down the page you should find one that matches. The stamping on it, may well have been added latter .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just looked through the pictures, 

I saw another copy artist from Worcester, Allen which later became Hopkins and Allen.

The boxed set of Colts is identical to the ones I had.

From the 1850's to the 1950's New England was the manufacturing capitol of the world.


----------

